# Fort Fisher Pictures



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Some pictures from Fort Fisher on Saturday.











These kids are enjoying the Kayak fishing from the beach.






































Jacob had just a little help with this one...Only because it was a yaked bait.....










Then those good ole SENC afternoon thunderstorms.












This was Brandon and ...Steve(?)(catchbatter&Fry) Sorry, All the names are running together









Hey, I had a good time. I enjoy talking to people too.


----------



## CATCHBATTER&FRY (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Ryan,yea Steve Is Me,catchbatter&fry.hey I Did See A 9 Footer Caught At The Pier Saturday Night About 1am.the Guy Fought It For 2 Hours And Got It To The Surf To Tag And Release It But The Line Hit The Piling Before He Could.it Was Huge,they Said It Was A Lemon,they All Look The Same To Me.it Was Great Fishing With You And Everybody At The Fest,let Me Know When We Have Another Planned,i Cant Wait


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ryan, you beat me to it.*

I was just fixin to post some pictures, but they are all but duplicates of the ones you posted. You and I must have been looking through the same viewfinder! 

The trip was great. Fish were caught and all had a wonderful time. The grown-ups (who were they?) and the kids too. I'm looking forward to next time. I did notice you didn't post a shot of my two big sharks (<12 inches!) or Darin's cute pink shoes . Sorry about telling on you Darin, devil made me do it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bill, What happens at the Fort Stays at the fort!!!!!!*

Bill,

I was praying that a picture did not turn up of me wearing my red crocs!!!! 

Bill, Do I need to mention your thumb ring you wore all weekend?? I woudl never use anything like that. It must have been your time of the month!!!! Puss!!  

Darin


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

It was nice to meet you Ryan, I know Steve and I and our crowd had a blast out there with you guys! I'm already looking forward to the next time!


----------



## jacobwahoo (May 6, 2006)

jacob and i had a great time i want to thank all you guys for being so nice. darin for rigs bill for bait and those big hooks.i promise to wet them.ryan glad to have met. i would like to make that trip to obx see how the drum madness is the pics are really cool see you august brian


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I forgot about the pink Crocs Darin*

Oh, You probably say _They are Salmon_ hugh?
YOu know, Thumb rings and pink Crocs....Well, if thats how you guys want to Roll.... 

Anytime any of you guys get down this way, let some people know, Im sure others will show as well.

John...Did you guys get off the beach all right? I'd steer clear of those Blazers Bro....Two trips down here, two sticky situations....HMmmmm.

We'll see you guys soon.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Great pics guys. Sure wish I could have been there. Is someone yakking out a bait in this picture?


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hey Ryan*

No picture of your jack?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im checking the email*

Every two hours.......

I hope she sends them......


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Great pics guys. Sure wish I could have been there. Is someone yakking out a bait in this picture?


That was a guy from the group trying to scrounge up some bait on the kayak. Haha believe me, at this point all of us on the beach were watching him wondering when he was gonna come back. Couldn't have been long after that John, Homer and that bunch started yelling for him to come back in.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah that was my little Brother I think he was facing the other way when it came up quickly. Anyway after the storm left we got to ride some nice waves on the kayak so that was a plus. Kramer was able to pull us out with no problems with his F250 super duty. I am pretty sure it is the Vacuum actuator on it but I havent taken it apart yet. Probably will check it out tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it fixxed quick so I can get back out there.

John


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

that looks like one of the sharks that attacked that kid, oh well, do not swim with sharks. I had a four foot Atlantic Sharpnose on the other day and just kept yelling out of the water, out of the water, but the kids kept swimming as the shark ran straight for them. stupid stupid, where were their parents?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hugh?*

THere are so many sharks out there. I doubt that that was the one that bit a child. I've dove beside Tigers that were estimated at 15 feet. 

Ive let parents know sometimes as well when there kids were the only ones in the water when Ive seen big ones from the beach in Rips...

BUt I dont think anyone was in any immediate danger where we were at.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> that looks like one of the sharks that attacked that kid, oh well, do not swim with sharks. I had a four foot Atlantic Sharpnose on the other day and just kept yelling out of the water, out of the water, but the kids kept swimming as the shark ran straight for them. stupid stupid, where were their parents?



[email protected] sharpnose eating someone....

"sharks, they only attack when you touch their private pahts." -Funny Quote From Adam Sandler movie..


----------

